# Looking for a chill, relaxing game on PC



## jumpstart (Feb 6, 2015)

Can anyone suggest any PC games for relaxing? I like playing city builders. Been playing Castle Story if you guys know that game but the lack of content and updates is starting to make it redundant.


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

For chilling/relaxing, I either play Anno 1404 on continuous play mode with all enemies disabled, natural disasters disabled, pirate attacks disabled, which allows me to build and expand to my heart's content~ No fighting/conflict, just build build build 

Or I play Pangya (a fantasy golf MMO), I love the cute characters, the scenery/courses are beautiful, and the background music is very soothing. Although sometimes it can be frustrating when you mess up your shots, especially when attempting trick shots. If you stick to the easier courses, you can play it safe and still score well.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Fez is a good, relaxing one (except a few of the puzzles are pretty impossible). Braid gave me a similar feeling, but fez is more relaxing

i dont know too many city building games. I used to play the simpsons one on the phone but i got bored of it eventually


----------



## jumpstart (Feb 6, 2015)

Any games that doesn't involve opening my wallet? lol
Im so cheap >.>

I just may try Team Fortress 2 but knowing my competitive self it may do me more headaches than relaxation. Im trying to stay away from competitive games for now cause I rage a lot....


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Path of Exile is free to play. Good game, but not very relaxing. Not competitive against players, but you have to stay on your toes a bit because you can die fast in pve. It's a diablo 2 clones, so you probably know how it works.

In March Dungeon Fighter Online is being re-released. Also free to play(But probably will pay to win) Still the base game is a great beat em up. I got to high level without spending money.

You could try Wakfu. Another free to play game with turn based combat. Servers are a bit dead, but the game is still fun.

Other than that you have your average mmo. Starwars Online, Tera Rising, Lord of the Rings Online etc.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Aquaria  very chilling but you don't build anything.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Shatter


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

I suggest Dota 2.People are very friendly and will never call you a fuking retard if you make a mistake .


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Sleeper92 said:


> I suggest Dota 2.People are very friendly and will never call you a fuking retard if you make a mistake .


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

I know you mentioned not opening your wallet but if you have steam and enjoy puzzles I really recommend Puzzler World and its sequel.

They often go on sale for under a dollar.


----------



## Teapig91 (Dec 10, 2012)

It's just about the furthest thing from a city builder, but for a nice chilled out game I'd highly recommend Sunless Sea. It hingens on slow paced exploration and heaps of gorgeously written text, all set in what's fast becomming one of my favourite fictional universes in all of gaming. It's lovely mix of whimiscal and macabre that isn't entirely unlike something Neil Gaiman might write. It's become a nightly ritual of mine to stick on a bit of Tim Hecker (specifically this nautically themed gem 



 ) and go hunting for new tales upon 'The Unterzee' 

Just remember to turn off perma-death mode! Narrative games make for frustrating roguelikes!


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Free games? marvel heroes 2015. Go at your own pace, it's interesting, cost nothing, no pressure or judgements and easy to play. NOT competitive. Can randomly group and invite or leave others or solo it.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Have you played Pharaoh? The game is excellent and the soundtrack is the most relaxing thing EVER. You can get it real cheap on GOG.com.

You could try Uncharted Waters Online, it's F2P. I'm bringing it up because you can just trade in it, sailing up and down the coastlines of Europe. And if you want more excitement, the rest of the world is usually lawless seas.

Five Nights at Freddy's might be good. You work at a Chuck E. Cheese type restaurant, no big deal. Sometimes the animatronics go off on their own and you have to surv- I mean, just stay out of their way until your shift is over. You just watch cameras and press buttons every now and then, pretty chill.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

reaffected said:


> Free games? marvel heroes 2015. Go at your own pace, it's interesting, cost nothing, no pressure or judgements and easy to play. NOT competitive. Can randomly group and invite or leave others or solo it.


I really like the Diablo style games, but i hate that you're forced to play as known heroes. It would be much better if you could create your own from scratch. A full party of Wolverine, Iron Man or Hulk is kind of stupid to me.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Play Goat Stimulator.


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

These aren't free, but they're pretty cheap (especially on sales).

Euro Truck Simulator 2 - I watched videos of people play this and thought that it would be so boring...but it had a free demo. So, I thought I'd give it a try anyway. Well, it turned out to be kind of amazing. It is so relaxing to just turn on a radio station or podcast and make deliveries. I've played over 100 hours of it now and still play it at least once a week. There's a trucker in all of us! Here's a link to the free trial/demo: http://www.eurotrucksimulator2.com/download.php

Audiosurf 2 - Oh, Audiosurf...its one of those few games that can be both relaxing and intense. It all depends on what music you listen to. It has several different modes to choose from. Mono mode is simple and relaxing (as long as you don't pick a really fast song)...and it also has a bunch of other puzzle modes that require quick thinking and reflexes to master. Not to mention, it has a very active Steam workshop community constantly making new mods and skins that make the game even better! Unfortunately, there's no free demo for this at the moment, but here's the official website that has some cool videos and info: http://audiosurf2.com/ 
As of this post, Audiosurf 2 is $15 on Steam.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Anything from Telltale lately. Walking Dead, Sam & Max games, Back to the Future... Well, Walking Dead, like Jurassic Park, has it's unchill moments, but still. They're pretty laid back compared to a lot of action games out there.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Thomas was Alone - a puzzle platformer about geometric shapes... who each have their own personalities, dreams and aspirations :yes

Genuinely relaxing and the soundtrack is ridiculously good too:


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Child of Light


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

Kind Of said:


> Play Goat Stimulator.


I would also say this just for the laughs.


----------



## hingedthomas (Sep 10, 2013)

LawfulStupid said:


> Have you played Pharaoh? The game is excellent and the soundtrack is the most relaxing thing EVER. You can get it real cheap on GOG.com.
> 
> You could try Uncharted Waters Online, it's F2P. I'm bringing it up because you can just trade in it, sailing up and down the coastlines of Europe. And if you want more excitement, the rest of the world is usually lawless seas.
> 
> Five Nights at Freddy's might be good. You work at a Chuck E. Cheese type restaurant, no big deal. Sometimes the animatronics go off on their own and you have to surv- I mean, just stay out of their way until your shift is over. You just watch cameras and press buttons every now and then, pretty chill.


five nights at freddiys is pretty boring, i played it. all you do is make the anamatronics go back in place then wait for them to move and repeat.


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

Surprised no one said minecraft.... Too obvious?because it's not quote a city builder? Then again those caves and nights can be a little tense.

Tropico is a good one. I used to just sit back, relax and play Tropico 3 while listening to music through my headphones.

Could try some civilization games, sim city, random simulator games( theme park simulator, prison simulator, etc.)

Not city builders, but I'll second what someone else said about the TellTale games, also I found the recent Life is Strange game to be very relaxing and cool.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

ANXPhoenix said:


> Surprised no one said minecraft.... Too obvious?because it's not quote a city builder? Then again those caves and nights can be a little tense.
> 
> Tropico is a good one. I used to just sit back, relax and play Tropico 3 while listening to music through my headphones.
> 
> ...


Minecraft was kind of traumatizing. I kept coming home to Endermen wandering around and touching my stuff. Maybe I shouldn't have built a monster tower next to my lair, though.

But is that so much to ask? A giant monster tower with easy access? No, I don't think so.


----------



## jumpstart (Feb 6, 2015)

Started playing TF2 and waddya know It's actually fun even thuogh I die a lot. Guess I expected it to be competitive like glory days in Counter Strike. Great grab!

Downloaded the demo version of minecraft and have depleted the free play time already. Still deliberating whether or not to purchase the full version or not. 

Been thinking bout purchasing the civilization games for a long time but the price tag always turns me off. Im a cheapo lol. Checking out some indie titles you guys mentioned.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hunniepop


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Legend of grimrock 1&2


----------



## MicheleP (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all! I like the free slots games (http://kingcashslots.com/). Due to its monotony these games well soothe the nerves and even evoke a dream. I usually play these games before going to bed after a hard day's work.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Tengami. It's not very long, but it will definitely make you feel more relaxed. The visuals and music are just SO BEAUTIFUL T^T
Abe's Exoddus and Abe's Oddysee are pretty good, too.


----------



## Vividly (Aug 11, 2014)

Ori and the Blind Forest. ^.^


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I was gonna say Minecraft, that does seem like the obvious choice. Personally, I've always found sim (ish) racers to be pretty chill and relaxing. Just cruise around, let your mind wander, and compete at your convenience. It's too bad Forza Horizon 2 isn't on PC.


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 29, 2016)

My friends and I are working on a game right now which is specifically designed to help you fall asleep! 

It’s going to be a cozy underwater game where you play as a sea slug who wants to be friends with the fish in the ocean, and it's supposed to be very relaxing and sleep friendly ^^ We are looking for people right now who want to play our game before it is released, so if that sounds interesting please PM me! We are very interested in hearing what you think, as it would really help us in making the greatest sleep game possible!


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Sim city!


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

World of goo
Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons
Machinarium


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Starbound is like Terraria in space with relaxing music.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Any of the 'Settlers' games, they are resource management based, but do have a bit of military action (offence/defence) thrown in for good measure. The older games 'Settlers' and 'Settlers II gold' would need an old computer running DOS (before Windows). The newer games in the series should work fine Windows XP or later.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Scrap mechanic or besiege is pretty chill


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Terraria is fun. Pretty much a 2-D Minecraft. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

StarCraft II is the most chilling and relaxing game around. Basically nothing happens all the time.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

fishbubbles said:


> My friends and I are working on a game right now which is specifically designed to help you fall asleep!
> 
> It's going to be a cozy underwater game where you play as a sea slug who wants to be friends with the fish in the ocean, and it's supposed to be very relaxing and sleep friendly ^^ We are looking for people right now who want to play our game before it is released, so if that sounds interesting please PM me! We are very interested in hearing what you think, as it would really help us in making the greatest sleep game possible!


What engine? Do you guys create your own assets?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Honestly, when I am just chilling I like to play games from www.Armorgames.com. You don't need a mouse for most of these games, and thus you can just lie in the bed and play .. It's very relaxing.

The sonny series http://armorgames.com/search/games?type=games&q=Sonny is an excellent RPG series.

http://armorgames.com/search/games?type=games&q=kingdom+rush is an excellent tower game series.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 29, 2016)

Demon Soul said:


> What engine? Do you guys create your own assets?


It's created in Unity and yeah, we make our own assets! We've made fish with animations, the sea slug, rocks... you name it


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 29, 2016)

fishbubbles said:


> My friends and I are working on a game right now which is specifically designed to help you fall asleep!
> 
> It's going to be a cozy underwater game where you play as a sea slug who wants to be friends with the fish in the ocean, and it's supposed to be very relaxing and sleep friendly ^^ We are looking for people right now who want to play our game before it is released, so if that sounds interesting please PM me! We are very interested in hearing what you think, as it would really help us in making the greatest sleep game possible!


We've now started to send out testable builds for the game, and it's super exciting! I just wanted to check if anyone signed up but isn't recieving our emails? We're a little confused and worried that they are getting stuck in spam filters, and that would be very sad. Just shoot me a PM in that case and we will try to solve it!


----------



## theExile (Oct 26, 2016)

Stardew valley is pretty damn relaxing for me. When I get frustrated with some shooter and the like, it's relaxing to just launch a game where can't lose or don't have to worry about dying that much. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey everyone!

Slumber is now out as Open Alpha on Google Play, so if anyone wants to try it out and give us feedback we would be super happy about it! It can be found here: https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.DreamDust.Slumber

We are still investigating possibilities for an iOS release as well, so I'll keep you updated!

Sleep well


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Planet Coaster , latest incarnation of the rollercoaster tycoon games.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

gta driving


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

American Truck Simulator.

You just drive a truck around the country.


----------

